# Willard Bay Question



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok I would like to know what are the rules as far as waterfowl hunting on and around Willard Bay, First is it ok to lay on the dike and shoot birds as they fly off the Bay and into the wetlands? I have seen several people do this. Second, can you hunt birds directly on Willard Bay? Please people don't rip me apart for asking these questions, I only ask because I have seen this done and I am not sure if this is legal or not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can not hunt on the bay at all. You have to be on the out side of the dike to hunt or even shoot.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Last time I checked you CAN hunt ducks on willard bay. You can call 435-734-9494 and ask the Ranger.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

From the Proc - It depends on where the state park boundary ends. Call the park and talk to someone who is familiar with the Rule numbers listed below.

*State parks*Utah Admin. Rule R657-9-30 and R651-614

*Hunting any wildlife is prohibited within the
boundaries of all state park areas, except those
designated open to hunting by the Division of Parks
and Recreation in Utah Admin. Rule R651-614-4.*In park areas that are designated open to hunting,
you are not permitted to use shotguns or archery
tackle within one-quarter mile of all park facilities,
including buildings, camp or picnic sites, overlooks,
golf courses, boat ramps and developed beaches.
In addition to the rules above, the Great Salt
Lake Marina and posted areas adjacent to the marina
are closed to hunting.
Waterfowl hunting, including the retrieval of
downed birds, is also prohibited on all of Antelope
Island except for the following areas:
• 100 yards beyond the existing shoreline from
the Fielding Garr Ranch, proceeding around
the north end of the island and then south to
Elephant Head; and
• below the upland vegetation line of the island
from the Fielding Garr Ranch, proceeding
around the south end of the island and then
north to Elephant Head.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

No, Willard Bay State Park is not open to hunting wildlife of any kind.
http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code ... 51-614.htm

I think it used to be, but not any more.

Scott


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So what about laying on the outside of the dike and shooting as they fly overhead?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

YES you can hunt willard bay!!! you have to be at least a 1/4 mile from the ramps and out buildings... I have done it and had the state parks watch me at the boat ramp as i put in.... the only part that is State park is the ramp campground and out builds.... this topic comes up every year...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you couldn not hunt in it, there is sure an awful lot of hulls floating around in that place that come from somewhere. Couldn't hardly fish on the banks without stepping on them. I even know where someones built a blind!

Stuckduck's post is the excact thing I was told by several folks, I have just never followed up with the Rangers.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You can hunt Willard Bay. Make the call and ask for Jeff. I am good friends with him and he has explained the rules very clearly to me a few times. Just make sure you OBEY the rules or they will hammer you.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> YES you can hunt willard bay!!! you have to be at least a 1/4 mile from the ramps and out buildings... I have done it and had the state parks watch me at the boat ramp as i put in.... the only part that is State park is the ramp campground and out builds.... this topic comes up every year...


+1


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

So, what am I missing? The Utah Administrative Code, says no. Regardless of what Ranger Rick says.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You are missing the fact that Willard Bay State Park boundry only encompasses part of Willard Bay reservoir, as long as you are out of the park part, you are good to go.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This very question came up last year so I called the park and talked to the manager/ranger in charge. You CAN hunt on the water on the water and dike at Willard but MUST BE 400 yards distance from both the south and north campgrounds/marinas. I personally have hunted off the island that pops up in some years during the fall west of the south marina but that's been several years ago. A close inspection of the dike all the way around the water will reveal several blinds made by piling up the rocks on the dike.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Where was the internet 20 years ago when i had to go about it the hard way to find out if you could hunt Willard or not?


DiverFreak


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Where was the internet 20 years ago when i had to go about it the hard way to find out if you could hunt Willard or not?
> 
> DiverFreak


Al Gore had not invented it yet! -_O-


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Good point about the boundaries Mojo1, thanks for setting it straight. I was wondering if it were a new rule since the code was dated Oct 1, 2010.

Glad to know I haven't hunted there illegally in the past.

Scott


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the internet 20 years ago when i had to go about it the hard way to find out if you could hunt Willard or not?
> ...


That was dang funny!!!
R


----------

